# Дребезжат язычки



## smokingjazz (4 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые завсегдатаи форума! 
Достался мне от знакомых неигранный Meteor домашнего хранения 85 г.в. Сам я не аккордионист, но инструмент увлек, и после моего первого Ориона звук кажется просто божественным. Шикарно строит и насыщенно звучит. Но есть одно но - дребезг язычков после затухания голоса. То есть идет чистая нота и в конце после затухание такое длительное металлическое "бееееууу", навроде инструмента народов чукотки. В той или иной мере данный эффект проявляется на всех нотах. Поштудировал форумы, ознакомился с конструкцией аккордеона - решил провести ревизию. До меня, судя по всему, "под капот" никто не лазил. Единственное, что меня не устроило - прижим планок с голосами - ну оно и понятно - со временем прокладки поусохлись. Но дело оказалось не в этом. Дальше внимательно оглядел и пошатал крепление голосов воском - визуально никаких трешин нет, ничего не шевелится. Грязи и налета на язычках и отверстиях под них нет. Клапанны хорошо прилегают. Пробовал дуть в планку - дребезг после чистой ноты почти на каждом голосе, что на вдув, что на выдув. Язычки ровные, углы выставлены правильно, зазоры хоть и маленькие - на взгляд составляют всего лишь 0,05-0,1, но одинаковые - язычок при незначительном надавливании свободно проходит в отверстие голоса. Что же это может быть? Плохая клепка? Или это вообще какой-то заводской брак. Хотелось бы привести этот инструмент к жизни своими силами или через мастера.
И, если все-таки мои предположения верны, и это клепки - возможно ли доклепать их, не снимая голоса с плашки? Потребуется ли настройка, после усления клепок?
Или это все-таки восковое крепление рассохлось - судя по видео с ютуба, это должно быть видно визуально, но, может, это совсем в плачевных случаях? Опять таки, на ютубе все "перевоскуют" паяльником - не проще ли и аккуратней это сделать паяльным феном с тонкой насадкой? Тогда какую температуру выставить, чтобы не повредить пластик и одновременно хорошо прогреть воск?
Еще после внимательно изучения заметил, что дребезжат оба язычка на голосе одновременно, несмотря на то, какой из них участвует в формировании звука.

Заранее огромное спасибо за участие!
Если посоветуете мастера или напишите в личные сообщения со своим предложением о помощи, буду признателен. Желательно указать стоимость услуги и объем необходимых работ.


----------



## levsha34 (4 Янв 2018)

После закрытия клапана (отпускания клавиши) голоса сравнительно больших размеров продолжают вибрировать и немного могут стучать о проемные клапана. Проблема ваша , скорее всего не проблема. Про клёпки и заливку забудьте, это тут не при чем. Просто там Метеоры насквозь пластиковые и гораздо слышнее все эти послезвучия.


----------



## smokingjazz (4 Янв 2018)

чето я бы не сказал, что это не проблемавот, записал звук - https://youtu.be/AnwoyCC-Xgg


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (4 Янв 2018)

Соглашусь с мнением Levsha34 это не проблема и исправлять ее нет нужды, при постоянной игре эти звуки слышны не будут. Да и инструмент не концертный, а как уже сказали пластиковый! Мне кажется стоит оставить все как есть.
У нас была похожая проблема, только на Юпитере и там действительно голосник цеплял края своего клапана и соответственно получалось дребезжание, исправлять это не так просто, нужно точно погонять голосник обратно, а это делается при наклепке, иначе эта проблема будет вылазить постоянно!


----------



## smokingjazz (4 Янв 2018)

MikhailOlegovich писал:


> Соглашусь с мнением...


вы видео посмотрели? раздражает пипец этот звук.. на задрипанном Орионе такого не было..


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Янв 2018)

Соглашусь почти со всеми участниками.

Речь о урезанном Метеоре, судя по видео. Но об этом- позже.

Явление послезвучия язычков присуще любому язычковому инструменту.  На Вашем - я представляю что это. На сфорцандо с переходом в пиано- наиболее выраженно. На паузе после фортиссимо- тоже. Когда Вы приспособитесь эти фрагменты играть декрещендо- ничего не заметите.  

Этому послезвучию способствуют утечки воздуха по периметру деки, неприлегание резонаторов (Вы их обозвали "планками")), и как раз урезанные габариты. Я не инженер-акустик, но резонансные свойства язычка, планки  и её резонатора  просчитывались для нормального, полного аккордеона. А ведь болванка полукорпуса и объём воздуха в ней- в урезанной версии совсем иные.
Проблема как бы есть, но устранение её- это путь сложный и без гарантии результата. 

Я бы глянул Ваш Метеор, чисто из профилактических целей. Исключить откровенные неисправности.


----------



## levsha34 (4 Янв 2018)

Вы сами послушайте, на высоких звуках в записи эффект почти отсутствует, а на более низких более выражен.
На Орионе клапана более грубые и тугие и быстрее останавливают вибрацию, а иногда и не дают голосам сразу отозваться.
Забейте и радуйтесь инструменту.


----------



## smokingjazz (4 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:
напишите в личку ваше местоположение и телфон, пожалуйста


----------



## smokingjazz (4 Янв 2018)

levsha34 писал:я не слышу частоты выше 18000дб, но жена, говорит, что на высоких мерзкий звон..


----------



## levsha34 (4 Янв 2018)

Продайте и купите несколько Орионов.


----------



## Afanasev (4 Янв 2018)

Дребезжание у кусковых первым делом пропаять по новой, но если надо быстрее и инструмент не супер просто хорошим  паяльником, у которого побольше площадь прикасания, нагреваю планку до момента оплавления воска. Трещины даже под лупу разглядеть трудно. Насчет цельнокройной планки не пробовал. Ещё один признак подтверждает не плотность прикасания к резонатору это то, что на высоких дребезжание меньше так как не хватает силы раскачать, а на низких больше.


----------



## smokingjazz (4 Янв 2018)

Afanasev писал:хочу попробовать прогреть планки паяльным феном. но вот я пробовал пальцем зажимать планку и дуть - дребезг тот же..


----------



## ze_go (4 Янв 2018)

smokingjazz (04.01.2018, 22:14) писал:


> хочу попробовать прогреть планки паяльным феном.


попрощайтесь сразу с залогами)), если не снимете (а как быть с нижним?)((((


----------



## smokingjazz (4 Янв 2018)

ze_go писал:точно. о клапанах я забыл. ну, когда б разобрал, сообразил бы по месту, конечно..


----------



## golosarossi (5 Янв 2018)

Абсолютно согласен с levsha34, а именно с тем, что  голоса особенно которые с большой напайкой еще продолжают вибрировать и задевать проемный клапан , который уже закрылся. На мой взгляд это конструктивная особенность этого инструмента и кстати многих других. Проблемой не является и при обычной игре это не слышно.


----------



## Afanasev (7 Янв 2018)

smokingjazz писал:


> Afanasev писал:Фен для такого не подойдет, а только обычный увесистый паяльник, прижимаю к металлу планка прогревается в этот момент  стараюсь плотно зафиксировать на резонаторе залогам в этом случае ни чего не сделается, температуру примерно до 50 градусов, как только заблестит сразу можно подуть остудить. Попробовать можно на конкретном голосе пропаять и послушать, как было до и после и не забыть, что там их два ( если два сколько?) с каждой стороны резонатора. Вопрос. Как удалось увидеть, что дребезжит второй голос, который не участвует, вед он должен быть закрыт в этот момент, а если на высоких, где нет залогов то это нормально. Послушал запись звука трудно понять и услышать дребезжание вроде всё нормально.хочу попробовать прогреть планки паяльным феном. но вот я пробовал пальцем зажимать планку и дуть - дребезг тот же..


----------



## иво вайло (28 Фев 2022)

На одном из инструментов имею аналогичную проблему. Несколько нот самого низкого ряда на басовом резонаторе так звучат. Обратил внимание на то, что проёмные клапана этих голосов более мягкие по сравнению с другими в этом ряду. Буду исправлять.


----------



## AlexandreF (4 Мар 2022)

Здравствуйте уважаемые участники обсуждения. Тоже пытаюсь привести в порядок старый аккордеон. И тоже имеется посторонний призвук после окончания ноты. Слышен больше на басовых нотах, но так же резонирует и от правой половинки. Послушайте пожалуйста, это такая же проблема с залогами, или что-то другое?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Мар 2022)

AlexandreF написал(а):


> Послушайте пожалуйста


Послушал. Скажу мнение.
1. Залоги приклеены стандартно по всем планкам, а это неправильно. Имею ввиду соотношение намазанной клеем части залога с ненамазанной. 
2. Материал басовых лаек - не тот. 
3. Выберите одну планку для экспериментов. Отлепите залоги. Пробуйте удлинять и укорачивать приклеиваемую часть. Пробуйте лайки от другого инструмента. Послезвук уйдёт- радуемся. Через эти эмпирические данные сделаете и все остальные планки.


----------



## AlexandreF (5 Мар 2022)

То есть, это тоже язычок задевает проемный клапан? Я пробовал отгибать клапан совсем, ничего принципиально не меняется. После окончания музыкального звука остается вибрация. На фото видно, что подъем голосов довольно велик. Может быть дело в голосах, ослабшая клепка, высохший воск, профиль язычка?


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Мар 2022)

AlexandreF написал(а):


> Может быть дело в голосах, ослабшая клепка, высохший воск, профиль язычка?


Всё может быть.
1. Клёпка одномоментно ослабла на целой куче планок? Маловероятно.
2. Высохшую мастику легко визуализировать и пальпировать. Царапаем её шилом. Если сыпется порошок- высохла. Если шило вязнет- не высохла).
3. Профиль прям с фабрики не тот? Или уже ковырялись шалунишки до Вас?


----------



## AlexandreF (5 Мар 2022)

Надеюсь никто с голосами не экспериментировал. Голоса итальянские a mano, с клеймом baldelli. Должны быть хорошими, но инструмент не звучит. Призвук в басах, плохой ответ и справа и слева, звук резкий, неглубокий, такое впечатление, что резонаторы и корпус не работают как надо. Отдавал аккордеон мастеру, которого посоветовали в консерватории, он поменял несколько лаек, сказал что настроил, я не услышал. Аккордеон Titano Cosmopolitan, судя по номеру, конец 60х. Надеюсь, его можно привести в приличное состояние, ищу порядочного, опытного мастера в Петербурге.


----------



## AlexandreF (15 Мар 2022)

Показал аккордеон хорошему мастеру. Как и писал Kuzalogly, все сводится к лайке на голосах и плохой компрессии из-за старой кожи на клапанах.
Видел на старых аккордеонах такую конструкцию клапанов на басовых голосах.

Для чего это сделано и как работает?


----------



## ugly (16 Мар 2022)

AlexandreF написал(а):


> Для чего это сделано и как работает?


Конструкцию не видно, но предположу, что это ограничители: резонатор близко в меху, клапана длинные, при сжатии меха могут попасть в него и помяться. Да, они открыты при разжиме, но зацепиться за борины вполне могут, а при сжиме закусятся.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (24 Авг 2022)

Столкнулся с подобным дребезжанием басов на Супите. До этого встречал только на отечественных баянах. Подбирать лайки здесь бесполезно. Оставил родные, они в идеале, пришлось поиграть с пластиковыми прижимными накладками на них. ставишь немного жестче и бас демпфируется, доходя до звучания Стеллы, мягче берешь, снова дребезг. В итоге взял жесткие и регулировал по длине. Причём регулировать длину накладки приходится на каждый голос отдельно, где-то и без накладок обошлось. В итоге и приемлемый супитовский бас сохранил и дребезг ушёл.


----------

